# Rear platform sissy bars



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I was talking to another guy about this the other day. While, I have never fallen off, I figure if you spend enough time up there it could happen, especially if you have someone up front make some crazy moves. If I were to fall off, it wouldn't be pretty 6'-5", 260 lbs with a bad back either crashing into the floor of the boat or going off the back. sad4sm Sparrfish fell off my platform the other day, but he weighs like a buck twenty and is young. Heck, I didn't know he had really done it as he just kind of made a controlled leap into the cockpit.

I was checking out the one on the back of this Whipray. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=218877&highlight=whipray

Heck I might would even put a loop in front and leave it open on the sides to get in and out. As long as the top rail isn't too high to interfere with poling and isn't too low as to trip you into falling, what are the disadvantages?


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Advantages:

Makes it easier and safer to get on and off the platform, especially for newbs.

Gives you a point of reference so you don't step off the platform, makes folks who are not use to poling feel a little more safe and comfortable.

Depending upon the design can act as a leaning post to make standing on the platform for long periods a little easier.



Disadvantages:

You look like a newb.

Costs $.

Can rattle, shake and make noise when running in a chop which is annoying.



Properly designed it will not be in the way when poling.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*Disadvantages*

*1. You have something on your boat called "Sissy".*

*sis⋅sy*  /ˈsɪs







i/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [*sis*-ee]  Show IPA *noun, plural -sies,* *adjective *

Use *sissy* in a Sentence

*-noun *1.an effeminate boy or man.2.a timid or cowardly person.3.a little girl.
*-adjective *4.of, pertaining to, or characteristic of a sissy.

*Origin: *
1840-50, _Americanism_ in sense "sister"; 1885-90, _Americanism_ for def. 1; sis + y2









With that said I built a casting platform with a set of "Handle" bars that can come off. The only reason I built the platform with the "Handle" bar option is because one of my friends asked me too. It helps him have a warm and fuzzy feeling because he doesn't have the best balance. But his fly rod and hands are constantly hitting it so it does get in his way. But he has never fallen off the platform.

When it's his turn to pole, I get him going down wind, or close to the fish and he sits on the polilng platform and poles me into position.

Man I'm a good friend...


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Lol, I can actually pole pretty good now, upwind, downwind, crosswind. I've never felt like I have come close to falling off and maybe I'm worrying too much about it. A 20 foot pole in your hands definitely gives you some balance, much like the tight-rope walkers. I can get up on my platform pretty easily, squatting and getting down is a little harder maybe due to some muscle damage I have in my left leg. I have no deck in front of the platform, so if I go off in that direction it's going to be probably a 5 foot drop and land on the coolers I sit on (which are not tied down) or the floor. I think I can come up with a design that wouldn't look too bad.


----------

